# Passing Out



## steveb55310 (Jul 24, 2011)

I have weird things happening to me. Not sure if IBS-C is the cause.1) I get such pressure in my intestines that I almost pass out. I get really hot first.2) I get extremely fatigued. Even walking up 3 or 4 stairs will cause me to have to sit and almost pass out (as if I had just run a marathon).3) I get tingling in my feet (I've been checked for diabetes, don't have it). I can also get tingling in my hands if it's really bad.Do others get these symptoms? What seems to help?Thanks,Steve


----------



## Nara (Jun 9, 2011)

steveb55310 said:


> I have weird things happening to me. Not sure if IBS-C is the cause.1) I get such pressure in my intestines that I almost pass out. I get really hot first.2) I get extremely fatigued. Even walking up 3 or 4 stairs will cause me to have to sit and almost pass out (as if I had just run a marathon).3) I get tingling in my feet (I've been checked for diabetes, don't have it). I can also get tingling in my hands if it's really bad.Do others get these symptoms? What seems to help?Thanks,Steve


I get the feeling of light headedness right before a movement. Sometimes when I feel the little monster moving through my intestines too. After it's left the building, I feel so weak and fatigued, I sleep for hours!


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Nara said:


> I get the feeling of light headedness right before a movement. Sometimes when I feel the little monster moving through my intestines too. After it's left the building, I feel so weak and fatigued, I sleep for hours!


So sorry you are having this! Before I started on a low dose of antidepressant, I had these same kind of spells at least twice a week. The hot feeling,feeling like passing out, fatigue, etc., is due to the stimulation of the vagus nerve, which runs down from the brain to the back of the throat, chest and stomach. I didn't know that myself until my dear mother passed out last year and we had to call an ambulance to take her to the hospital, and the Gastrologist explained this to us. It also interferes with the blood pressure. I hate the thoughts of being on antidepressants for the rest of my life, but it literally gave me a life back. No dashing to find a bathroom, etc. I am c-dominate but I can deal with that better than being alternate C/D all the time. Hope this gives you an insight to study on.







My advise to you is take a stool softener each day, too.


----------



## usagoldie (Oct 14, 2011)

I feel like I will pass out regularly. I will pass out during eating or BM. I just don't know when. I am weak afterwards and disoriented. My Dr. took my BP during one episode in his office. My BP dropped 20 points. I feel fine when I ride horses everyday if not in a fat flare.


----------



## ekaterina (Oct 12, 2011)

This happens to me pretty regularly. Straining will cause me to feel lightheaded and extremely nauseous for hours, but even if I don't, I get a milder version of the symptoms after eating something or after urinating when I haven't been able to pass anything for a few days.Then again, I am also anemic and on other meds that predispose me to a fainting problem, so take that into consideration.


----------



## CallieT (Aug 16, 2011)

Rowe2 said:


> So sorry you are having this! Before I started on a low dose of antidepressant, I had these same kind of spells at least twice a week. The hot feeling,feeling like passing out, fatigue, etc., is due to the stimulation of the vagus nerve, which runs down from the brain to the back of the throat, chest and stomach. I didn't know that myself until my dear mother passed out last year and we had to call an ambulance to take her to the hospital, and the Gastrologist explained this to us. It also interferes with the blood pressure. I hate the thoughts of being on antidepressants for the rest of my life, but it literally gave me a life back. No dashing to find a bathroom, etc. I am c-dominate but I can deal with that better than being alternate C/D all the time. Hope this gives you an insight to study on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I knew about vasovagal syncope but I never thought it could be aggravated by bowel movements. I have to laugh or else I'll panic and cry. And the daiy stool softener? I have yet to find one that will even make a dent (there's a joke in that one somewhere!) I was taking 5 Dulcolax a day and nothing. I'm going with my grandmothers remedy: prune juice. At this point, I'll try anything.


----------



## justinian (Oct 18, 2011)

CallieT said:


> Yes, I knew about vasovagal syncope but I never thought it could be aggravated by bowel movements. I have to laugh or else I'll panic and cry. And the daiy stool softener? I have yet to find one that will even make a dent (there's a joke in that one somewhere!) I was taking 5 Dulcolax a day and nothing. I'm going with my grandmothers remedy: prune juice. At this point, I'll try anything.


I have found a lax that is like a miracle cure. It is called Mag 07. It has never failed me. The only problem is that I have no control over the urge. I do not mind this as it is not as bad as the pain of constipation. It seems I will suffer from constipation or no control at all. I rather being incontinent to the pain of constipation.


----------



## flyingfish (Oct 21, 2011)

I feel hot and dizzy for a long while after I eat 3 spoons of raw psyllium husk in warm oatmeal. It is like my colon is taking so much trouble just to move the husk that it sucks all the energy out of every other bodily function, including staying conscious. I haven't actually passed out yet, but sometimes I have to stop what I am doing and sit down in front of the air conditioner. But the husk is about the only thing that makes my colon do any work. If I don't have husk, then I need strong stimulant laxatives.


----------



## CallieT (Aug 16, 2011)

justinian said:


> I have found a lax that is like a miracle cure. It is called Mag 07. It has never failed me. The only problem is that I have no control over the urge. I do not mind this as it is not as bad as the pain of constipation. It seems I will suffer from constipation or no control at all. I rather being incontinent to the pain of constipation.


I've never heard of that one but I was so desperate this morning that I gave myself an enema. I swear it was almost better than sex! Not sure if I could handle Mag 07 but I need to find something that will help. I can't go on using enemas, can I? I mean, there has to be a safety issue in there somewhere, right?


----------



## usagoldie (Oct 14, 2011)

Miralax 3 times a day in water helps IBS-C. No cramps and it is safe, not like lax's. I get it by prescription.


----------

